# Unusual Things You've Seen Animals Do While Hunting



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

I thought I'd start a thread to share unusual things that animals have done in the wild that you happened to witness. Similar to the unusual discoveries thread, I guess...but I saw something cool this weekend and didn't think it quite fit there. 

I was duck hunting with some good friends on Saturday when a group of Gadwalls dropped into the dekes. We stood up to take our shots and, being on the left end of the group, I took the lead duck on the left. It happened to be a hen. Anyway, I shot her and she went down out in the middle of the small pond we were hunting. After we shot, I went down the bank to shoot the hen again because she was still swimming around on the deep part of the pond. She seemed to die this time and so I went back to hunting our spot and waited on the wind to blow her up on the bank. An hour or so later, I went walking down the bank to get another bird and came up on the Gadwall hen sitting in the water up next to the bank. When I got close, she started swimming back out to the deeper part of the pond. She was almost instantly too deep for me to wade out and catch her, so I waited and shot again. She stopped moving and the wind started pushing her back toward the bank. I figured this time I would wait, so I waded out less than knee deep and waited for the wind to push her back toward the bank. After a few seconds, her head popped up and she looked right at me. It's amazing sometimes how they survive being shot again on the water. She proceeded to start kicking her one functioning leg and swimming right toward me! She swam right up to me, stopping between my legs. She nestled up against my right leg and closed her eyes. I stood there kind of shocked for a couple of minutes before I reached down and picked her up. Never had a duck swim right to me before!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

New to duck hunting, huh?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I watched a Red Fox eat corn I had throw out down the right-away before an evening hunt.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

michaelbaranowski said:


> I watched a Red Fox eat corn I had throw out down the right-away before an evening hunt.


I had the same thing happen earlier this year but it was a big Grey male. He is at the taxidermist now.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*deer*

not sure how weird this is but I had never seen it before in my 35+ years of deer hunting. Sitting in a stand this past season I had a young 6 point working over a bush pretty bad, he walked about 2 or 3 feet from the bush and squated down dang near dragging his junk on the ground and did the squat walk drag thing for about 5 feet or so....... I thought dang been up here at the lease for a few days and my stuff is starting to itch too! lol


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> New to duck hunting, huh?


No...have you had many ducks swim to you and nestle up between your boots to die?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ancientpaths said:


> No...have you had many ducks swim to you and nestle up between your boots to die?


Make it boobs, and it becomes epic


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was bow hunting public land and had a Momma bobcat plop down 30 yds. from me and watch her 2 babies play. Lasted about 30 min. 

Also watched a nutria swim down a creek on it's back one time. That was on the same public land. Dead calm morning. It was really cool.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

While hunting the week after Christmas this year with my boys, we saw a young boar hunchin' a small sow... Not that unusual really, until your 11 year old starts asking why the girl pig is facing the wrong way... I had to take a closer look with the binos and sure enough that dang pig was humpin her forehead... For several minutes... I could not help but laugh and just told him they do that all the time, no biggie. 

I always carry my video camera but had taken it out of my backpack at camp that morning forgot to put it back in... 

That is something you don't see everyday.

Rick


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Mo City Rick said:


> While hunting the week after Christmas this year with my boys, we saw a young boar hunchin' a small sow... Not that unusual really, until your 11 year old starts asking why the girl pig is facing the wrong way... I had to take a closer look with the binos and sure enough that dang pig was humpin her forehead... For several minutes... I could not help but laugh and just told him they do that all the time, no biggie.
> 
> I always carry my video camera but had taken it out of my backpack at camp that morning forgot to put it back in...
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Used to have an old buck come out and lay under a shade tree right next to the feeder about 30 minutes before it went off. He'd do it every day.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a pig chase turkeys out of the feeder. Not unusual, except as the turkey began to fly the pig jumped at it and almost got the tail feathers.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

When I was a kid, I was hunting on the ground on a folding camp stool. An armadillo came out and rooted between the legs of that camp stool. This was when I was about 12 years old
Another time, a huge swamp rabbit was playing near where I was hunting. Running back and forth at break neck speed all by itself. One pass a pretty heavy briar caught him on the head and flipped him out across the ground. He got up and looked toward that vine and I could have sworn he was saying "how in the heck did that happen". It was very funny at the time. This happened when I was about 16, funny how some things stick with you for a very long time.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

I once watched a fawn try over and over to nurse her mama only to be pushed away. Later I watched the doe go over to the fawn and nudge it like the fawn did and then let it nurse. Timing is everything...LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wasn't hunting but I was fishing. I happened to be in Washington state in early February. I was fishing a small pond with my buddy at G.Loomis. We watched this big Doe walk to the pond and look around. It was cold outside, somewhere in the 20's and the water was cold and muddy. She jumped in and swam around in a big 100 yard circle. We could see her breath as she swam around. We could tell she was getting cold and she made it back to the bank. She climbed out and shook off and disappeared back into the woods. He hunts up there and has never seen anything like that. I could only guess she wanted a bath? Just odd that she would eliminate any body heat she had by going for a swim.


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

One foggy, hill country afternoon, I was walking a game trail, headed to a deer stand, when I spotted a big, female bobcat headed my direction on the same trail. Well, you might ask how I knew it was a female,......her 2 cubs were right behind her, playing grab *** with one another.

So, I stopped to watch them and see how long that it would take for her to see me, and then to see what her reaction would be.

That gal stayed right on the trail, walked right up to me, brushed my pantleg, and walked right around to my backside,....those 2 kittens still in tow.

The kittens never acknowledged me, but when momma got about 2' behind me, she turned around and looked straight up at me,....eye to eye. The look in her eyes was,.....get these frickin kids outta here,...they're wearing me out. I just nodded at her and told her that I had a couple of young kids, as well, and I knew exactly what she was going through.

She just turned around and kept walking that trail until they disappeared into the fog.

I know,......it could have been a dangerous situation, but, I wasn't thinkin it at the time.


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

A few years back I was sittin in a blind about 15 miles north of Leakey. It was an afternoon hunt and I had been in the stand about an hour when I heard some movement behind me and it sounded like it was headed my general direction. The stand I was in was only about a foot or two off the ground but was on a small knoll that overlooked a small valley so when you looked out the window, it gave the appearance of being much higher. The sounds were getting really close and to my left so I leaned forward to see what was about to appear. That is when I saw a Mouflon ewe, the another and another and another and another.............8 ewes finally emerged from the cedars and were followed very closely by one pretty nice ram. All were headed to the feeder when the ram stopped, turned and looked directly into my eyes up in the stand. He walked back towards the stand as if to get a closer look. That is when he decided to charge!! He spent the next 5 minutes repeatedly ramming the side of the stand with his head. It really reminded me alot of seeing the Rocky Mountain Bighorns doing battle with each other. It was cool to watch but then I realized that he may just come through the wall and into the stand with me if he didn't stop. I decided to end this nonsense once and for all and hung the ole .257 mag out the window, he hit the stand one more time, backed up to do it again and that is where it ended.............................He made a really good lookin European mount


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

shhhh. said:


> A few years back I was sittin in a blind about 15 miles north of Leakey. It was an afternoon hunt and I had been in the stand about an hour when I heard some movement behind me and it sounded like it was headed my general direction. The stand I was in was only about a foot or two off the ground but was on a small knoll that overlooked a small valley so when you looked out the window, it gave the appearance of being much higher. The sounds were getting really close and to my left so I leaned forward to see what was about to appear. That is when I saw a Mouflon ewe, the another and another and another and another.............8 ewes finally emerged from the cedars and were followed very closely by one pretty nice ram. All were headed to the feeder when the ram stopped, turned and looked directly into my eyes up in the stand. He walked back towards the stand as if to get a closer look. That is when he decided to charge!! He spent the next 5 minutes repeatedly ramming the side of the stand with his head. It really reminded me alot of seeing the Rocky Mountain Bighorns doing battle with each other. It was cool to watch but then I realized that he may just come through the wall and into the stand with me if he didn't stop. I decided to end this nonsense once and for all and hung the ole .257 mag out the window, he hit the stand one more time, backed up to do it again and that is where it ended.............................*He made a really good lookin European mount*


A good mount is always better with a great story!


----------



## Texas B (Jan 9, 2010)

Finishing up a duck hunt in POC this year. Guys were picking up the decoys and I was picking up around the blind. Bent over to pick up the ducks and when I looked up, a big racoon was 2 yds away standing on its back legs just starring at the birds and had a look on his face like...."whatcha gonna do with all them ducks?"... I dropped a redhead and he snatched it up by the neck and hauled butt into the saltgrass.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ron Ron Murray said:


> One foggy, hill country afternoon, I was walking a game trail, headed to a deer stand, when I spotted a big, female bobcat headed my direction on the same trail. Well, you might ask how I knew it was a female,......her 2 cubs were right behind her, playing grab *** with one another.
> 
> So, I stopped to watch them and see how long that it would take for her to see me, and then to see what her reaction would be.
> 
> ...


That..... is..... freaking.... AWESOME!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

shhhh. said:


> A few years back I was sittin in a blind about 15 miles north of Leakey. It was an afternoon hunt and I had been in the stand about an hour when I heard some movement behind me and it sounded like it was headed my general direction. The stand I was in was only about a foot or two off the ground but was on a small knoll that overlooked a small valley so when you looked out the window, it gave the appearance of being much higher. The sounds were getting really close and to my left so I leaned forward to see what was about to appear. That is when I saw a Mouflon ewe, the another and another and another and another.............8 ewes finally emerged from the cedars and were followed very closely by one pretty nice ram. All were headed to the feeder when the ram stopped, turned and looked directly into my eyes up in the stand. He walked back towards the stand as if to get a closer look. That is when he decided to charge!! He spent the next 5 minutes repeatedly ramming the side of the stand with his head. It really reminded me alot of seeing the Rocky Mountain Bighorns doing battle with each other. It was cool to watch but then I realized that he may just come through the wall and into the stand with me if he didn't stop. I decided to end this nonsense once and for all and hung the ole .257 mag out the window, he hit the stand one more time, backed up to do it again and that is where it ended.............................He made a really good lookin European mount


HA ha. nice!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Not hunting, but did see a squirrel sitting upright on an oak branch eating a young baby mockingbird like a corn on the cob. The skIn would stretch like pizza cheese and he would just hold the bird farther away and cock back his head until it 'snapped' and kept on munching.

Lola (L-O-L-A Lola) squirrels
Happened last summer... Watched two squirrels play a few rounds of 'lemme go at it, then you can be on top next'. Odd to say the least.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Several years ago my dad and I would go on a 3 day deer hunt in llano each December. No big trophies, but a nice getaway. I shot a decent buck on the second morning and we usually only took one each, so we could use the other tag back home. 
That afternoon I decided not to sit at camp, and hunt again just in case. 
I wasn't really paying attention as the smartphones just came out and had Internet. I was eating a Twinkie with my feet on the window ledge when something caught my eye. I leaned forward and saw a nice 8 point mating a doe in the right a way. 
I let him finish and now he hangs on the wall. 
Not sure how rare it is, but everyone else says I will never see it again


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

ancientpaths said:


> No...have you had many ducks swim to you and nestle up between your boots to die?


This is what I was referring to...

"It's amazing sometimes how they survive being shot again on the water."

But I have had them swim to and away from me. Dive, sneak, crawl, swim, just sit there, you name it. You never know what a wounded animal is going to do.


----------



## aaronpatterson (Mar 23, 2011)

Duck hunting = Having a well trained retriever. Any experienced duck hunter will tell you the most difficult shot is sleucing a duck on the water.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've watched deer eating corn when the crows came for them some, one kept trying to run a big doe off, after a while the crow walked to within a few feet of the doe, in a few seconds the doe with a mouthfull of corn blew it all out at the crow running it off. Another time I had 2 Red Fox eating corn with a few deer, a fawn walked up to one of them that was sitting eating and tried to stare it down, the fox stood up, turned around and sat back down n continued eating with its back towards the deer....WW


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I was guiding a hunter in Montana. We were glassing a piece of ground that had an old homestead on it that always had deer around it. There was a mature 4x4 buck that was feeding around one of the old barns. I had been looking at a deer away from the barn and when I looked back the buck was gone. It was wide open around the barn and there was no way he could have walked off without us seeing him. It took about 15 minutes of glassing but I finally found him lying inside the barn in a dark corner. A few hours later as we were driving out we passed the barn and he was still there but had moved to stay in the shade. When we stopped to look for him he laid his head on the ground and didn't move. I found that buck lying in the barn several times that season, always in the shade. I don't know if he just liked the shade or figured out no one would disturb him in the barn but it was cool!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

On an afternoon hunt just outside of Fredericksburg, I was in a ground blind. I saw a small, young 8 pointer walking down the trail towards me. He wasn't a shootable deer to me, but he just kept walking towards the ground blind. To my amazement, he got within 10 yards of the blind, folded his legs like a lawn chair, and just laid down right in front of me! He never looked at me, just laid there and chilled out. I didn't want to startle him and set off the alert for other deer in the area, so I just let him chill. After about 30 minutes, he got up, stretched, and leisurely walked away.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Years ago I was walking back in from the evening hunt and I could just barely make out something coming towards me on the same trail. It was a young buck with his nose to the ground trailing a doe scent I guess. If I hadn't stepped to the side, he would have run me over in a trot. After he passed about 3yds, he stopped, looked back at me, and kept right on trailing like nothing happened. .......Last year I was hunting a good friends stand and he gave me the green light (via text) on a cull buck that was in his feeder pen. A couple minutes later a young 9pt showed up that we had given a season pass to in hopes he'd mature a little more. Needed a couple more years....Anyway I took the cull buck and when he tried to jump out he didn't quite make it. That 9pt came at the cull buck like a thing out of a nightmare. The cull was in his last gasps of life and the 9pt was breathin fire a ramming him up against the fence over and over again. I had to wait about 15 minutes before claiming my deer. I surely wasn't goin in there with crazy 9pt around. When I skinned my cull, there were marks all over his ribs. Even some of the flesh between the ribs was battered. This was more violent than any dominant buck fight I had ever seen.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw a knock down drag out brush breaking buck fight where a whitetail whipped two mule deer at the same time in west texas. We even videoed it with an old vhs camera.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

sitting in my blind in s tx and a bunch of tree ducks lit in the sendero to eat corn. One was about 3 ft from the brush when a bobcat exploded out of the brush and grabbed the duck. When the dust had settled the duck flew away leaving the cat with a paw full of feathers, the cat was so disgusted he laid in the sendero fo 30 minutes.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> This is what I was referring to...
> 
> "It's amazing sometimes how they survive being shot again on the water."
> 
> But I have had them swim to and away from me. Dive, sneak, crawl, swim, just sit there, you name it. You never know what a wounded animal is going to do.


I've seen them do most of those things, too...except swim right up to me and settle in between my boots. And usually they die after the first shot, but sometimes you can shoot several times on the water and they do not, especially at a longer distance like it was in this situation. I usually shoot just below the bird. But I have seen even the most experienced duck hunters shoot a duck 3 or 4 times on the water before it quits swimming. Especially divers.

Great stories, everyone...keep 'em coming!


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

I was leaving my stand years ago in the Trinity river bottom, walking in the dark under overgrown oak trees next to a hill when I saw what looked to be several ghosts floating from my right coming across the path that I was walking on. After several moments (it seemed like hours) I remember one of the other hunters talking about a family of albino skunks that was in the area so I got a little closer and sure enough It was a momma and 4 or 5 little ones coming down off of the hill. Scared the poop out of me.


----------



## coasthawk (Mar 16, 2007)

*Squirrel Madness*

8 years ago:
Early one morning I grabbed the trash can to take it to the curb and as I did a squirrel jumped out of a tree and landed on my left shoulder. Needless to say I was shocked and I screamed like a little girl. All the while my dog that was inside the house saw it happen and was trying to come through the window. At that time, my wife heard the disturbance and ran outside to check on me, and as we both looked across the street we noticed that all of the children that were waiting for the bus were pointing and laughing.
5 years ago:
While bow hunting in Flatonia I had a squirrel jump inside the blind with me. The odd thing is the squirrel ran around the rails just below the windows inside the blind barking at me. Not wanting to make any more noise, I removed an arrow from my quiver and waved it at the squirrel until it exited the backside of the blind. A few minutes later it jumped back into the blind with me. Again, I waved the arrow like a mad man and this time when it exited I launched the arrow where Mr. Squirrel took a dirt nap.
2 years ago:
Bow hunting in Centerville, my brother-in-law and I finished a hunt and agreed to meet each other at a designated location where we would walk back to the vehicle together. As we walked down the road surrounded by pine trees we noticed a squirrel sitting in the middle of the road ahead of us. My brother-in-law jokingly said "don't be scared." I laughed it off and as we got closer to the squirrel it ran up a tree as they are supposed to. However, at about 25 yards, the squirrel launched itself straight for us and it bounced no less than 3 times on the ground ending up about 5 ft in front of us. When it came to rest you have to imagine a squirrel with its shoulders pushed forward like a professional wrestler with a look on its face like "you want some?" 
To this day if my kids are in the truck and we see a squirrel one of them always says "Don't worry daddy, we'll be ok."


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

While hunting a buckless ranch I watched a doe squat down to let a yearling spike mount her. I also saw 6 Mexicans run from an old wood shack after firing a .357 into it for target practice.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Bottomsup said:


> While hunting a buckless ranch I watched a doe squat down to let a yearling spike mount her. I also saw 6 Mexicans run from an old wood shack after firing a .357 into it for target practice.


My favorite so far!


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Driving into the ranch one night we saw a buck mounting another buck. When the headlights hit them they took off. We all got a big laugh thinking we must have a gay deer or something. Next day a 12 yr old hunts my blind and kills a 6 point which violated the 8 point or better rule we had at the time. Well when they went to cut his nuts to gut him there were no nuts. It was a doe with antlers. The deer ended up in a few state fairs.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Bottomsup said:


> While hunting a buckless ranch I watched a doe squat down to let a yearling spike mount her. I also saw 6 Mexicans run from an old wood shack after firing a .357 into it for target practice.


Now thats funny!


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

pg542 said:


> Years ago I was walking back in from the evening hunt and I could just barely make out something coming towards me on the same trail. It was a young buck with his nose to the ground trailing a doe scent I guess. If I hadn't stepped to the side, he would have run me over in a trot. After he passed about 3yds, he stopped, looked back at me, and kept right on trailing like nothing happened. .......Last year I was hunting a good friends stand and he gave me the green light (via text) on a cull buck that was in his feeder pen. A couple minutes later a young 9pt showed up that we had given a season pass to in hopes he'd mature a little more. Needed a couple more years....Anyway I took the cull buck and when he tried to jump out he didn't quite make it. That 9pt came at the cull buck like a thing out of a nightmare. The cull was in his last gasps of life and the 9pt was breathin fire a ramming him up against the fence over and over again. I had to wait about 15 minutes before claiming my deer. I surely wasn't goin in there with crazy 9pt around. When I skinned my cull, there were marks all over his ribs. Even some of the flesh between the ribs was battered. This was more violent than any dominant buck fight I had ever seen.


Yep, similar story a few years ago, I had several deer/bucks around me at a stand...shot one of the mgmt type bucks. After everything settled down after the shot another buck came up the road and noticed the dead one, he seemed genuinely concerned about this fella laying on the ground, he circled it , sniffed it, then started driving into him with his antlers, thrashing him, rearing on his legs stomping the dead guy in the ribs, pretty ferocious sustained attack. Real tough guy, huh?

This season, had a few young bucks out front. Two of them started rattling horns, not aggressively but kept on play fighting. One of the buck starts bouncing around like a puppy, leaning down on the ground, jumping away from the other, juking, head faking...like a dog playing "catch me". Funny as hell!!


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Devil we see a lot of otters swim down our creek on their back. 
While hunting that same spring fed clear creek I noticed two wood ducks swimming up stream (not uncommon there) when a hawk swooped down an sat on a branch above them. Everytime he would dive down the they would dive under. The drake would come up pizzed and making all kinds of wood duck chatter at that hawk. The hawk would scream and dive. They did this probably 20 times before the hawk gave up. 
On a bay hunt once we had a ruddy swim in the blocks from around the point we were hunting my buddy railed him where he swam and I'm talking jaws attack blood head down under water. I put the bird in the blind behind us and we kept on hunting. 20 mins later another ruddy swims in the dekes and again my buddy being the true sportsman he is rails this one it is bleeding twice as much and swimming circles. I ring it neck and go to drop it in his pile. WAIT where is the other ruddy... Yep same bird


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

skniper said:


> Yep, similar story a few years ago, I had several deer/bucks around me at a stand...shot one of the mgmt type bucks. After everything settled down after the shot another buck came up the road and noticed the dead one, he seemed genuinely concerned about this fella laying on the ground, he circled it , sniffed it, then started driving into him with his antlers, thrashing him, rearing on his legs stomping the dead guy in the ribs, pretty ferocious sustained attack. Real tough guy, huh


I've seen this 3 times now, one buck came back 3 times, mite have came back again but I didn't wait around....WW


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

I was in a blind that overlooked an oat patch that had been cleared in the brush. All the pushed brush was windrowed up on one side of the clearing. There were two does eating oats when I noticed movement on the pushed brush. Average size bobcat was sneaking along the top of the brushpile. When it got to the end it hunkered down and waited. When one doe wandered too close the bobcat pounced right in the middle of her back. It held on for about 3 or 4 jumps before hitting the ground and then just walked off nice and cool.

Saw a group of 4 does chase a coyote for about 200 yards in north Texas once.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

was sitting in a bow tree blind and a covey of quail showed up.
one hopped up on a post as a scout while the others took a dust bath, then he hopped down and another one hopped up to lookout, so he could have his turn., then a bobcat showed up, the scout whistled and ran em off w/o a kill


another trip i was really bored in a big steel tower blind, it was hot and no deer were moving in the late afternoon.
I pulled my 44 out of my pack and decided to try and pop a doe and found an old wounded rabbit varmit call, so I started wailing on it on and off for 30 mins. , then a huge swamp bunny hopped out of the brush, right below me.
I popped him in the head w the 44 and just after I shot a coyote jump out after him and ran off w my dinner.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ancientpaths said:


> I've seen them do most of those things, too...except swim right up to me and settle in between my boots. And usually they die after the first shot, but sometimes you can shoot several times on the water and they do not, especially at a longer distance like it was in this situation. I usually shoot just below the bird. But I have seen even the most experienced duck hunters shoot a duck 3 or 4 times on the water before it quits swimming. Especially divers.
> 
> Great stories, everyone...keep 'em coming!


 I always aim right below the bird as well. My logic is the top level of the shot will hit him the bottom level will skip off the water and most of them will hit him as well. You can up your amount of pellets that can hit him in the head.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I was not hunting but one night there were 2 8 point bucks in my backyard. They were standing strait up on there hind legs slapping each other with there hooves. They fought like that on and off for about 10 min.


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

I was dove hunting in a field last year, I shot a dove & it landed about 30 yards away. I sent my lab to retrieve it and when my dog got about 15 or 20 feet away a hawk dove out of the sky and picked up the dove and flow off with it. You should have seen the puzzled look on my labs face when i called him back!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

ancientpaths said:


> I've seen them do most of those things, too...except swim right up to me and settle in between my boots. And usually they die after the first shot, but sometimes you can shoot several times on the water and they do not, especially at a longer distance like it was in this situation. I usually shoot just below the bird. But I have seen even the most experienced duck hunters shoot a duck 3 or 4 times on the water before it quits swimming. Especially divers.
> 
> Great stories, everyone...keep 'em coming!


 That's basically standard procedure: if they're sitting on the water, the vitals, with the exception of the head, are pretty protected: the wings are folded against the body and can be almost like armor, and most of the vital organs are actually under water and hard to hit.. The head is a small enough target that you've got a pretty good chance of it slipping right through a pattern.

Which is all just a long way of saying "get a dog"...


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

While in Highschool we duck hunted a land locked brackish lake in the Freeport area. One morning we were having a slow day so my buddy leaves to potshoot some ducks. About 5 minutes later a few teal flash by and I shoot one. As I'm out picking up the duck I see a drum tailing in about 8 inches of water. The expression on my friends face when he got back to the blind with a few ducks and one 30+ inch black drum hanging from the lanyard was priceless.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

captainharvey said:


> I was eating a *Twinkie with my feet* on the window ledge when something caught my eye. I leaned forward and saw a nice 8 point mating a doe in the right a way.
> Not sure how rare it is, but everyone else says I will never see it again


I've seen deer mate a couple times but one thing I haven't seen is someone eating a Twinkie with their feet. I'm pretty sure that is rare and will never be seen again LOL


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

A buddy and I were duck hunting at the begining of the season this year. We were sitting on the bank of a pond waiting for birds when to coots flew head on into each in flight. They hit the water and seemed pretty stunned as they sat there for awhile before flying off. We got a good chuckle at that.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

That should read "flew head on into each other in flight"


----------



## 1fastmerc (Aug 12, 2012)

WildThings said:


> I've seen deer mate a couple times but one thing I haven't seen is someone eating a Twinkie with their feet. I'm pretty sure that is rare and will never be seen again LOL


Lol.

Sent from my stupid iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

WildThings said:


> I've seen deer mate a couple times but one thing I haven't seen is someone eating a Twinkie with their feet. I'm pretty sure that is rare and will never be seen again LOL


haha, should have called the thread "unusual things you've seen humans do while hunting"


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

The last weekend of deer season this year, my buddy and I were at the camp house and our wives were out in the stands. Two cows had birthed in the past three days, and all of the cows were up by camp eating hay. He walks outside about 8am and sees a coyote. The cows were packed tight in a circle with the 2 newborns inside. He was 40 yards away, but he did not have a gun. Unsure if the yote saw him, he walks back inside and got a shotgun (the women had the rifles). When he came back out, three yotes were jogging away from camp and the cows. Out of range, all he could do was watch. He said that they stopped about 250 yds from him. The largest of the 3 proceeds to squat and ****te while looking over its shoulder at him. He said that it came across as a F-you, in your face, kinda deal.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Down in south texas I head shot a doe and took the took the top of her head off clean. First think I saw was a nice 11 point came out and didnt like her dead on the ground and got nervous and ran off. A young seven point came out and tried to mate the dead doe. He then proceeds to lick her brain cavity clean. He licked every bit of blood out and left it perfectly white. I have never seen anything like it before or again. I had a picture somewhere but Ive since lost it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Last weekend i killed a teal and decided to let the wing blow it up against the far side of the pothole. It couldnt go anywhere so I was gonna pick it up after I killed a couple more birds. The pond I was hunting was not that big. Well after about 10 minutes a hawk lands on the edge of the pond and grabs my bird and drags it up on the bank. I jumped up to scare it off and it leaves, but it takes my **** bird with it. He must have been hungry.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Back in my teens several of us guys would finish our Friday or Saturday night dates and meet at my Dad's service station to go rabbit hunting on the county roads. A buddy named Charlie was with us and had a Remington nylon stock semi-auto 22 he was using. We spotted a jack rabbit and emptied both guns at him while he ran a zig zag patterns down the road. When we were empty the rabbit turned and charged right at us. Charlie hopped out of the truck, got in the headlights grabbed his gun by the barrel and stock and as the rabbit ran right between his legs and under the truck. I saw Charlie swing with all his might, heard a loud crack and dust came flying up in the head lights. Kind of like a long bunker shot in golf. Charlie missed. The rabbit disappeared and then he bent down and picked up the other half of his stock.

He refused to quit hunting though and he spent 20 minutes trying to find that rabbit in the dark and I am still in the truck lmao. 

The next time I saw him there was more duct tape on that stock than there was stock. Oh yeah. He told me he tried Elmers first.


----------

